# new to the squatting idea



## Greenvalley (Sep 24, 2012)

So im new to the forum and to the idea of squatting. I have hitchhiked most of the western US for quite some time and been working in national parks this past year.

Some friends and I have been playing around with the idea of squatting on some land deep in some mountians we are familiar with. We all have the know how for extreamly low impact lifestyle and survival/hunting skills.

We were looking for any advice, tips or stories you guys could share. We are just not sure how plausable is the idea of going out and just living on land.


----------

